
Bitcoin Donations to Mozilla: 17 Days in (Reduced total amount of donations) - miduil
https://fundraising.mozilla.org/bitcoin-donations-to-mozilla-17-days-in/
======
miduil
Subject not super meaningful. Basically showing a tiny "Donate with Bitcoin"
text below a donation form, to a randomized group of people, reduced total
amount of donations by 7.5% in comparison to the other group. The comments at
mozilla.org are also worthy to read.

